# INCRA LS router bits?



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I am getting my INCRA LS system together on a router table I'm building. Looking at purchasing some compatible bits, I noticed that a number of companies sell bit sets for the LS. In general, I don't usually get bit sets because I don't use enough of them to make it a good deal. However, I'm wondering if that wouldn't be the case with the LS sets. It looks like break even is using 4 of the bits in these sets.

Those of you with an LS, how many different bits have you used? Did you buy a set?

Also, I noticed that several companies that aren't listed as having compatible bits in the INCRA LS manual do claim to have compatible sets. Grizzly, for example, has a set for $15. Have you used bits like this with your LS? and, which ones?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm a Freud buyer as they seem to be a quality bit . Most guys here don't recommend kits but buy as you need em . I've been ripped off by kits before when I accidently bought a kit at Canadia tire . They were good for about 6"s on MDF before they went up in smoke. Was 100 bucks out the window  
I can't see a kit for 15 bucks fairing very well. In Canada Freud bits start around $20 a piece and go up from there . But you've got a quality bit in the end.
I think seeing as a cheap bit gets dull fast , it becomes more of a safety concern than anything


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Five bits for $15.00, I have a hard time believing they are any good. Probably made in China. I would spend the extra and buy Freud or Whiteside.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I have had good results with cmt orange,and Lee valley bits,I think the point is buy quality to get quality results


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I have over a hundred router bits I have accumulated over time and only buy bits as I have a need for them. I have never bought a router bit set except for the Freud matching Set for rail & Stiles/panel raiser.
My favorite bits are Whiteside but there are several excellent manufacturers out there in addition some real junk out there also.
Router bits are like clamps...you can never have enuf" of them....


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

As I said in the original post, I pretty much agree with people about bit sets.

Was hoping LS owners would chime in about the bits they actually use. Freud and Whiteside have LS sets.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> As I said in the original post, I pretty much agree with people about bit sets.
> 
> Was hoping LS owners would chime in about the bits they actually use. Freud and Whiteside have LS sets.


I don't see how one router table from another is going to determine a differant bit , but I am a noob at this and interested to hear the outcome. I wasn't aware there wa an LS set , so I'm learning all the time


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I have used a 7 degree,5/8 leevalley bit on my ls to do dovetails in maple ,poplar and oak with excellent results


----------



## abbedo (Nov 28, 2008)

*Router Bits and Incra LS*



PhilBa said:


> I am getting my INCRA LS system together on a router table I'm building. Looking at purchasing some compatible bits, I noticed that a number of companies sell bit sets for the LS. In general, I don't usually get bit sets because I don't use enough of them to make it a good deal. However, I'm wondering if that wouldn't be the case with the LS sets. It looks like break even is using 4 of the bits in these sets.
> 
> Those of you with an LS, how many different bits have you used? Did you buy a set?
> 
> Also, I noticed that several companies that aren't listed as having compatible bits in the INCRA LS manual do claim to have compatible sets. Grizzly, for example, has a set for $15. Have you used bits like this with your LS? and, which ones?


I have the same Incra system that you are describing. As for the router bits I purchased the dovetail router bit set from CMT, which were packaged specifically for Incra users. The bits that I purchased were dovetail of the same degrees as those described in the manual for the Incra setup. Of this set I have been using mostly the 7 and 14 degree bits. I think there is a total of 4 bits in the set, I just have not had an occasion to use the other two. Buying router bits as a set makes sense if you will really use all of them, otherwise just do individual. Let me know if you have questions about the Incra setup or other router bits.

Don


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> I don't see how one router table from another is going to determine a differant bit , but I am a noob at this and interested to hear the outcome. I wasn't aware there wa an LS set , so I'm learning all the time


The LS is an incremental positioner fence. It allows you make pretty arbitrary dovetail and box joints (in addition to all the normal things you do with router fences). The video I linked to gives you an idea. Basically, it has lots of templates for different joints that call out specific bits. Another way of asking is what kind of joints do people use their LS for?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Duncanrouter said:


> I have the same Incra system that you are describing. As for the router bits I purchased the dovetail router bit set from CMT, which were packaged specifically for Incra users. The bits that I purchased were dovetail of the same degrees as those described in the manual for the Incra setup. Of this set I have been using mostly the 7 and 14 degree bits. I think there is a total of 4 bits in the set, I just have not had an occasion to use the other two. Buying router bits as a set makes sense if you will really use all of them, otherwise just do individual. Let me know if you have questions about the Incra setup or other router bits.
> 
> Don


Thanks, Don. That's helpful! Guess I need to predict the future... So I'm guessing you've done 3/4" and 1/2" dovetail boxes. I probably will build jewelry boxes so 1/4" is likely. I haven't seen the CMT DT set - that looks like a good choice though it doesn't seem to come up in searches. Maybe it was too good of a deal!


----------



## 4042 (Sep 30, 2004)

There are no specific bits for the LS System. Incra uses Whiteside for their demo videos. I like Whiteside and Eagle. Have use MLCS bits also.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

CaptainBart said:


> There are no specific bits for the LS System. Incra uses Whiteside for their demo videos. I like Whiteside and Eagle. Have use MLCS bits also.


Actually there are. Most Incra sets have 7 or eight bits. The ones I use most are the 1/2" 14deg dovetail and the 1/4" straight and 3/8" straight. Have used the other dovetail bits some, but not a lot. If you get into the Incra hinge thing, the 3/8 bullnose is a common size also.

Dovetail bits are not real critical, straight bits for box joints are. For the box joint I definitely recommend Whiteside... they are very close to the exact size. Many other brands run plus or minus .005" or more and will cause joint fitting issues.

Also off topic, but PLEASE read the manual and follow the instructions. If you do, you will be very happy with the Incra! Else, not so much.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

CaptainBart said:


> There are no specific bits for the LS System. Incra uses Whiteside for their demo videos. I like Whiteside and Eagle. Have use MLCS bits also.


In addition to what Duane said, page 8 of the Incra Master Reference Guide has a whole list of compatible bits that work with the templates. Each template calls out the specific bit and depth setting for that bit as wells as material thickness and others.

I think other DT bits can be used but one would need to tweak the templates (bit depth, for example). I will probably try that as I get some experience with the LS but for starters just following the instructions.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Dmeadows said:


> ...
> Also off topic, but PLEASE read the manual and follow the instructions. If you do, you will be very happy with the Incra! Else, not so much.


From experience?


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

PhilBa said:


> From experience?


You know even after talking with Incra about things, I'm still not happy with my dovetails coming out of the Incra system. Through dovetails in particular seem very problematic. I bought a Sommerfeld dovetail jig and in a fraction of the time had a perfect set of dovetails.... I've spent hours testing and changing things based on help the folks at Incra have provided. In the end, I'm just not sold that the Incra system isn't without it's faults. (and I have both a set of Whiteside and Eagle America Incra bits). 

You have to let me know what your secret is, because I've all but given up on the Incra system for dovetails.


----------

